# Best Hand Saw



## Gypo Logger (Oct 30, 2010)

I'm in need of a good hand saw that will cut to 6"dia willow and thought that the treeclimbers would be the best to ask. I could use a saw, but don't want to draw alot of attention to what I'm doing.
Thanks,
John


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 30, 2010)

One time use and then hardly ever after that, or one you are gonna be using a bit now and then regularly?

Cost is the reason I'm asking.

Cheapo Corona orchard prune saw will do most folks just fine forever.
A good Silky will drop a 6" willow in a single pass, while on horseback though.:hmm3grin2orange:

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 30, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> One time use and then hardly ever after that, or one you are gonna be using a bit now and then regularly?
> 
> Cost is the reason I'm asking.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dinger, I've heard the silky mentioned before, I'll appeal to what you say and get one, as I need to dump them faster than a rat down a drain pipe. Lol
I've been using a 10" swede saw, but my knuckles are hammered somewhat and my gloves are torn to shreds. Lol Is the Silky as user friendly as a Swede saw?
Thanks,
John


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 30, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Thanks Dinger, I've heard the silky mentioned before, I'll appeal to what you say and get one, as I need to dump them faster than a rat down a drain pipe. Lol
> I've been using a 10" swede saw, but my knuckles are hammered somewhat and my gloves are torn to shreds. Lol Is the Silky as user friendly as a Swede saw?
> Thanks,
> John



:hmm3grin2orange:

The little Silky we have goes through 4" frozen sassafrass in about 6 swipes.

That Husky making you work too much?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 30, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> The little Silky we have goes through 4" frozen sassafrass in about 6 swipes.
> 
> ...


 Sounds like the saw for me Dinger, its not so much that the Husky can't get out of it's own way, it's just that I don't want to draw attention to my lil punkin' patch. Where do I get a Silky, and do I need any formal training and what safety gear is required?
Thanks,
John


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 30, 2010)

Baileys has several models.
Most arborist supply shops have 'em.

If ya wanna go on the cheap, the Corona orchard saws ain't bad and plenty cheap. They just are NOWHERE as fast cutting and go dull quicker.
If we hire a pruning crew, they get the Coronas.

50 bucks+ for a hand saw ain't worth it untill ya run one.
The folding pocketboy model is our favorite. It's just stupid how well the things cut. Light felling ain't out of the question LOL!!!
http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=34013&catID=9884

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## derwoodii (Oct 30, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> I could use a saw, but don't want to draw alot of attention to what I'm doing. Thanks, John



When your done a dab of dicamba mcpa on the cut will finish them off for good. ah but its kinda the wrong time of year up there to work well.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 30, 2010)

derwoodii said:


> When your done a dab of dicamba mcpa on the cut will finish them off for good. ah but its kinda the wrong time of year up there to work well.


 I like your sig, it makes alot of sense, I've subscribed to that for quite sometime.
Thanks Dinger, I'll get the pocketboy, no sense in sending a boy to do a man's job. I swear that felling and topping 6 5" willows with a 10" swede saw was more caloric expenditure than 4 hrs of falling and bucking a cord of wood, even though it only took me 90 minutes to fall, limb and pack the willows to the box of the truck. Packing them out, I got slapped in the face with branches so many times, I thought I was a pervert at a tea party. Lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 30, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Baileys has several models.
> Most arborist supply shops have 'em.
> 
> If ya wanna go on the cheap, the Corona orchard saws ain't bad and plenty cheap. They just are NOWHERE as fast cutting and go dull quicker.
> ...


 Thanks for the Baileys link Dinger, should I get the large or fine tooth saw? The Willow is generally dead and much like hardwood. Will they ship to Canada? Will Grande Dog give me a deal if I say I'm a tree ape? lol

John


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 30, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Thanks for the Baileys link Dinger, should I get the large or fine tooth saw? The Willow is generally dead and much like hardwood. Will they ship to Canada? Will Grande Dog give me a deal if I say I'm a tree ape? lol
> 
> John




On the tooth size I have only run the large tooth, figuring the fine tooth would get clogged easy on some of the sumac we battle with.

The pocketboy comes in two lengths and I am guessing the longer one would save you some work.
A good(Corona commercial, Felco) set of Loppers for the smaller 3" and under stuff would speed things up too, but they leave tire popping punji stakes. Too bad ya can't just use a good brush cutter in there.


I hear ya on swinging a saw in whips. It's a butt kicker. Dadgum creekbank Sassafrass is more work than felling and splitting a cord, and all the tripping over the crap while moving around can make ya nuts in a hurry.
I hate it!
Next time a road commission auction comes up, I'm gonna be bidding on a beat to hell offset chopper for the tractor.

Good luck with that mess. 

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## treeguyinoh (Oct 30, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> 50 bucks+ for a hand saw ain't worth it untill ya run one.
> 
> I agree.


----------



## TreeAce (Oct 30, 2010)

treeguyinoh said:


> dingeryote said:
> 
> 
> > 50 bucks+ for a hand saw ain't worth it untill ya run one.
> ...


----------



## ATH (Oct 30, 2010)

I can't believe nobody has suggested an agony whip







(But as a serious answer, I'll pile on and suggest a Silky.)

Finally, as derwoodii suggested, some herbicide on the cut stump is a good idea. There are several. Tordon (picloram) or Garlon (Triclopyr) are probably among the better choices and they will work just fine this time of year. I just bought a quart of Tordon RTU (you will use less than 1/2 ounce on a 6" stump) for $15.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 30, 2010)

TreeAce said:


> treeguyinoh said:
> 
> 
> > i also agree. My silky Zubat is sweet. Its not uncommon for me to just leave the chainsaw on the ground for some trims . Maybe just pull it up for a few bigger cuts . Its often just plain easier to trim with the silky. It weighs nothing and cuts like the devil . WATCH YOUR FINGERS....cant stress that enough .
> ...


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 31, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> TreeAce said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers, knees, forearms..LOL!!
> ...


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 31, 2010)

LOL!!!

You're gonna need something a bit longer than the Pocketboy for stuff like that.

Edumacate me.
Is there a market for such things, or justa "Too cool to leave 'em alone" thing ya got going on?

I can see making furniture and shelves and such.


Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 31, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> You're gonna need something a bit longer than the Pocketboy for stuff like that.
> 
> ...



Dinger, I made it sound bigger than what it is, it's about 7" dia. on the butt. It's the biggest diamond willow I've seen. They look better when peeled. I'll try to find a picture. Ebay Diamond Willow, highest price first.
Maybe this will be a better pic.


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 31, 2010)

Yukonsawman said:


> Dinger, I made it sound bigger than what it is, it's about 7" dia. on the butt. It's the biggest diamond willow I've seen. They look better when peeled. I'll try to find a picture. Ebay Diamond Willow, highest price first.
> Maybe this will be a better pic.



Ahhhhhh...

Fungus eaten sticks! LOL!!

Looks neat all peeled and polished.

I see why you are in stealth mode now.
Don't blame ya.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 31, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Ahhhhhh...
> 
> Fungus eaten sticks! LOL!!
> 
> ...



Some say, it's fungi, but I don't think that's conclusive. I think when the aliens landed, they pissed on the trees. Lol
John


----------



## Gypo Logger (Oct 31, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> Ahhhhhh...
> 
> Fungus eaten sticks! LOL!!
> 
> ...



You should see this behemoth, the pics just don't do it justice. It's all off 8' and I have it temporarily wedge between the floor and ceiling of my shack and I can't stop looking at it!
Could there be something wrong with me? Could I be going shack wackey?
This is a call for help, but I think I'll be ok when I get a Silky. Lol
John


----------



## puzzledmonkey (Oct 31, 2010)

I'll pitch in with silky too.Some of the guys I work with have the new Stein saws which they rate very highly,I use a Zubat,its an amazing saw.Very expensive here though,as with most things!


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 31, 2010)

I always used Fanno, until I touched the Zubat!
now I prune while horseback.........................

PuzzledMonkey, love the name!


----------

